

Missing Seatbelts in Uber Cars in India - govind201
http://www.govindc.com/missing-seatbelts-in-uber-cars-in-india/

======
hglman
I think the PR impact of a death in a Uber ride in India with in markets
outside of India is going to be low.

~~~
govind201
Uber has invested >$500 million in India, so perception within India matters
too, regardless of what Western media chooses to say

